# Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU



## angler1996 (1. August 2012)

Hallo Ihr|wavey:

hab mich auf die Rolle eingeschossen. Über die Größe bin ich mir noch nicht restlos klar, die 6000 sollte für den angestrebten Zweck reichen.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den "Röllchen". 

Ich danke Euch im Voraus
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

irgendwie Urlaub
Ja, ich habe dazu per Suche Beiträge gefunden|wavey:
Ich hätte trotzdem an aktuellen Infos Interesse
Gruß A.


----------



## rainerle (1. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Sers,

ich hatte ein Paar 8000er und hab sie nach 2x fischen wieder verkauft. Sie haben mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Einzig gut war der Knauf (waren noch Rollen von der ersten Euro-Serie mit dem grauen Gummi-Knubbel). Von der Robustheit keinesfalls mit den Vorgängern (US-A / B) zu vergleichen. Viel Plastik, sehr feiner Freilauf - was vielleicht bei Zander Sinn macht jedoch nervig ist, wenn man im Fluss den Freilauf raus nehmen muss, da selbst bei "Total Zu" noch Schnur abgezogen wird (ich rede jetzt nicht vom Rhein sondern von einem Flüsschen mit einer durchschnittlichen Breite von 20m welches nicht im Gebirge ist sonder eher im Flachland). Schei.ße zu werfen ( waren ja auch schon die alten keine Wurfmaschinen), da die Spule relativ tief aber / und dafür eben kurz ist. Bescheidene Schnurfassung selbst bei der 8000er (zumindest für mich, da ich gerne mit 40er oder 43er Mono durchgehend fische und mir so meist Schlagschnur und / oder Leader spare).

Fazit: gleich ob Shimano oder Daiwa, beide Hersteller setzen bei ihren 'neuen' Modellen vermehrt auf Plastik, Messing- und Stahlteile werden durch 'billigeres' Alu-Druckguss-Zeugs ersetzt und die Achsen werden im Vergleich zu den Vorgängermodellen dünner. Dies alles mit der Begründung der Gewichtsreduktion - nur frag ich mich, was stört den Karpfen-, Waller- und Brandungsangler ob ne Rolle nun 645gr hat oder 745gr. Diese ganzen Maßnahmen reduzieren das Einkaufsvolumen bei den Rohstoffen / Material bei den Herstellern - uns wird es als technische Innovation verkauft und wir dürfen für mindere Langzeit-Qualität mehr bezahlen. Ich nenne sowas Gewinnmaximierung. 

Deshalb hab ich in den letzten 12 Monaten 4 weitere SS3000 gebraucht gekauft sowie alte LC's  und 4500er US-B - da gibst Du Sand ins Getriebe und bekommst Staub zurück.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



rainerle schrieb:


> Fazit: gleich ob Shimano oder Daiwa, beide Hersteller setzen bei ihren 'neuen' Modellen vermehrt auf Plastik, Messing- und Stahlteile werden durch 'billigeres' Alu-Druckguss-Zeugs ersetzt und die Achsen werden im Vergleich zu den Vorgängermodellen dünner.



Richtig - mach mal die Spule von der neuen (und nahezu Baugleichen) Baitrunner OC runter. Da stahlt im schönsten WEISS ein Plastikzahnrad.
Es ist zwar "nur" für die Spulenratsche zuständig, aber trotzdem... es sieht billig aus.




rainerle schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich in den letzten 12 Monaten 4 weitere SS3000 gebraucht gekauft sowie alte LC's  und 4500er US-B - da gibst Du Sand ins Getriebe und bekommst Staub zurück.


Eine sehr gute Entscheidung - ich habe mir jetzt noch zwei 6500B geleistet. 

Im übrigen sind die 6500B von der Größe her fast identisch mit der 8000D.

@TE: es gibt in der Bucht noch neue "B" vom Händler zu kaufen, Preis um die 100€.
Das ist, wenn du nicht weit werfen mußt, auf jeden Fall die bessere Alternative.
Oder halt die alten LC`s, das ist alles eine Baureihe.


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Danke Euch, das hilft mir weiter
Zumal das wirklich fundierte Einschätzungen sind, danke!
Gucke in der Bucht;-)

Gruß A.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Oder halt die alten LC`s, das ist alles eine Baureihe.



Hast zufällig mal nen Link oder irgend nen Tipp, wo man die "alten" LC´s noch bekommt?

Bin bei der Bucht nur auf die neuen Modelle 2012 der LC gestoßen, die 6500 B hab ich gefunden.

Hab mich nur mal eingeklinkt, weil ich mir demnächst auch 2 Baitrunner kaufen wollte, aber hätte nicht gedacht, dass die neuen Modelle dann nicht mehr sooo gut zu gebrauchen sind, wie die alten, denn ob die nun 100 gr. leichter sind, interessiert ja wirklich nur am Rande, da man ja nicht wie beim Spinnfischen stundenlang mit der Rute in der Hand durch die Gegend läuft |supergri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Sooo schwer ist das nun auch nicht...#h

*Klick*

*Klack*


----------



## rainerle (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

..oder hier:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid1c554bc812df8074012d50b75b363479_x2.htm


----------



## John Carp(enter) (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

ok die hab ich auch gesehen ich vollprofi |supergri 
manchmal glaub ich echt, ich habs mit den augen....meine fresse. Danke


----------



## cyberpeter (2. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Hallo,

dass die alten US Baitrunner für "die Ewigkeit" gemacht sind das kann ich nur unterschreiben!

Dass die neuen Baitrunner D einen so schlechten Eindruck machen kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Kumpel, mit dem ich meist zum Fischen gehe, hat zwei von den 8000er seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz. 

Er schont die Rollen nicht wirklich für meinen Geschmack "mißhandelt" er die Dinger. Da werden Hänger mit der Rolle gelöst, das Ding landet im Dreck, Karpfen, Störe und mittlere Waller gedrillt und zum Pilken vom Kutter muß das Ding mit einer 0,30er geflochtenen auch herhalten weil er seine Multi geschrottet hat.... und sie läuft immer noch.

Die US Baitrunner ist mit Sicherheit kein Fehlkauf und wird die nächsten 20-30 Jahre klaglos überstehen. Die Baitrunner D schafft, bei einigermaßen guter Behandlung, vermutlich 10 Jahre. Dafür läuft sie etwas "smarter", hat eine bessere Schnurverlegung und ist leichter.

Meiner Meinug eine "Geschmacksfrage" 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Tino (3. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberpeter (3. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



Tino schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die Windcast Z und bei denen ist auch nichts billig  gebaut im Getriebe.Richtig fette und dicke Spulenachse und das andere  wirkt auch sehr solide und gut dimensioniert.



Das ist schon richtig aber besonders die Windcastserie ist ein gutes Beispiel wie sich die Rollen verändert haben und wie unterschiedlich das bei den Anglern "aufgefast" wird.

Der eine sagt "geile" leichte Rolle die super läuft. Der andere sagt außen billig und innen drin "auch nicht viel besser" ...

Recht haben im Prinzip beide - kommt drauf an was einem Wichtig ist und mit was man bisher überwiegend gefischt hat!

Ich habe selber die "neuen" Rollen wie die Windcast, Ultegra Ci4 und Aero Technium gefischt, aber auch alten Rollen wie die Emblem XA, US Baitrunner, LC.

Ich würde die Windcast (ab der X) nicht als billig einstufen aber vergleicht man sie mit den alten Rollen fällt halt einfach auf, dass alles einfach etwas "leichter" ausgeführt ist, denn irgend woher müssen die 100g oder mehr Gewichtsunterschied ja herkommen. Meiner Meinung ist an den meisten Teilen der Windcast halt einfach mehr "Spiel" als bei den alten Rollen und wenn man die Windcast mal 1-2 Jahre gefischt hat merkt man das dem Getriebe auch an, was aber nicht heißt dass die Rollen dann schon "ausgelutscht" sind, während man bei den alten Rollen das wenn überhaupt erst nach 5 Jahren merkt. Auch die Achse der Windcast ist sicher nicht dünn, aber nicht so "verwindungssteif" wie die der alten Rollen was übrigens auch für den Rest des Gehäuses gilt.

Ein Kumpel von mir, der auf diese alten "Bulldogs" schört hat, wo er meine Windcasts, die ich in der Zwischenzeit aber wieder verkauft habe, das erste mal in der Hand hatte gesagt " willst Du die zum Köderfischangeln"...

Das ist natürlich übertrieben und er mußte nach einiger Zeit auch eingestehen, dass ihn die Rollen "positiv" überrascht haben aber trotzdem muß man sich, auch wenn einem leichtere Rollen einfach lieber sind, eingestehen, dass "superstabil" und sehr leicht einfach zwei Eigenschaften sind, die nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer bei Rollen "zusammenpassen". Selbst die ganz teuren Rollen wie die Basia oder die Technium MGS bekommen das nicht wirklich hin.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch eher einen Hang zu leichteren Rollen als zu den "Bulldogs" erkenne aber an, das diese einfach was Stabilität und Langlebigkeit angeht nicht zu toppen sind .... 

Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (3. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



Tino schrieb:


> rainerle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sers,
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



rainerle schrieb:


> Tino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, aber hast Du einen Vergleich - so etwa: alte SS3000+alte Tournament 6000+alte Emblem+alte Infinity zu neuen Windcast, Basia, Entoh, Emblem Pro. Ich hab den Vergleich, hab alle Rollen gefischt und fisch sie noch (außer die Windcast - die ging gleich wieder weg) und hab sie zerlegt. Fazit: die neuen können bei weitem nicht mit den alten qua Robustheit mithalten. Selbes Spiel bei Shimano: Alte US BR, alte LC's zu neuen Ultegra's und BRLC. Kein Vergleich zu Robustheit und Material. Und von Plastik-Achse war nicht die Rede - stell ich mir auch etwas komisch vor.
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Die Freilaufeinstellung ist bei der "D" und bei der "OC" gut - wenn man einen ganz leichten Abzug benötigt. 
Allerdings läßt er sich nicht ganz zu drehen - warum auch, wenn man das machen muß kann man auch auf einen BR verzichten.


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Herr Monster:m
da hast du natürlich recht.
Mir ging es eigentlich um eine weitere Meinung zum:
Wie hart läßt er sich einstellen. Ich kenne rainerle's Fluss nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Schwer zu beschreiben - man kann halt die Spule drehen ohne viel Kraft auszuwenden.
Für die Flußangelei (z.B. im Rhein, Mosel oder anderen Strömen) taugt der Freilauf meiner Meinung nach nix. Im See oder lansam fließenden Gewässern allerdings schon.


----------



## cyberpeter (5. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Peter, was ist Deine Meinung zur Freilaufeinstellung an der neuen 8000 D, geht richtig zu oder nicht?
> Gruß A.



Hallo,

da es nicht meine Rollen sind kann ich das nicht "nachschauen". Selber habe ich es bei den Rollen nicht probiert, weil es bei den von uns befischten Gewässer nicht oft nötig ist dazu wäre es bei dem Rodpod meines Kumpels "tötlich" eine solche Freilaufeinstellung zu verwenden ...   Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war die max. Freilaufeinstellung aber nicht sehr hart, aber für die meisten Sachen ausreichend.

Davon mal abgesehen würde ich bei einer "Freilaufeinstellung", die sich nicht groß von der "Drilleinstellung" unterscheidet, ohnehin nur mit der "Hauptbremse" arbeiten, also diese einfach einfach ein paar "Klicks" weicher einstellen. Die "Freilaufbremsen" belastet man mit "Drills" eigentlich nur unnötig, weil diese bauartbedingt nicht so stabil sind wie eine Frontbremse und "provoziert" so einen frühzeitigen Defekt. Dies dürfte vermutlich der Grund sein, dass die Hersteller bei den neueren Rollen diese "harte Einstellung" erst gar nicht mehr anbieten obwohl diese zumindest technisch möglich wäre. Ob dies nun am mangelnden Vertrauen der Hersteller in ihre "neuen" Produkte liegt oder ob es bei den alten Rollen da auch schon Probleme gegeben hat und man das bei den neuen aus diesem Grund nicht mehr machen will entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Wenn man sowas öft oder sogar überwiegend braucht würde ich ohnehin keine Freilaufrolle sondern eine Frontbremsrolle mit QuickDrag bzw. Instand Drag verwenden.

Wenn es für Dich aber wichtig ist, kann ich es Dir nächstes WE schreiben weil wir da wieder zusammen draußen sind und ich mir das anschauen kann!


Gruß Peter


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner 6000/ 8000 D EU*

Danke,

ne lass gut sein, die Entscheidung ist gefallen für den Vorgänger, unabhängig von Freilauf sind die inneren Werte andere
"Drillen" wollte ich über den Freilauf nicht:m

Gruß A.


----------

